# Recovering from portmanager crash



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 2, 2010)

I was just trying to update when the machine locked up hard. I'm not used to crashes so it wasn't until after that I remembered RSEIUB, so I did a manual reset. It took a while for the system to come back up. When it did I typed the command again and here is what I got. How do I recover from this situation?


```
# portmanager -u
rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile 0.4.1_9 error: "@comment ORIGIN:" not found in /var/db/pkg/pkg-config-0.25_1/+CONTENTS
                pkg-config-0.25_1 installation is corrupt!
                recomend running "pkg_delete -f pkg-config-0.25_1" then manually reinstalling this port
rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile 0.4.1_9 error: "@comment ORIGIN:" not found in /var/db/pkg/pkg-config-0.25_1/+CONTENTS
                pkg-config-0.25_1 installation is corrupt!
                recomend running "pkg_delete -f pkg-config-0.25_1" then manually reinstalling this port
------------------------------------------------------------------------
portmanager 0.4.1_9: Collecting installed port data
------------------------------------------------------------------------
3 open conditionals:
            at line 5850 (skipped)
           at line 1605 (evaluated to false)
          at line 1163 (evaluated to true)
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
MGdbAdd error: attempt to place null data into record halted
Assertion failed: (0), function MGdbAdd, file MGdbAdd.c, line 78.
Abort (core dumped)
```

Edit: At this point the machine will no longer start at all, so there is no ability to use a recovery disk. I have no idea what could be causing this. The machine is new and has run flawlessly until it was in the middle of this process. Hardware has to fail sometime, and occasionally it is going to be at the beginning of it's life I guess. This is however a puzzle at this point. I will diagnose the hardware, and I apologize if my problem turns out to be hardware related.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2010)

> recomend running "pkg_delete -f pkg-config-0.25_1" then manually reinstalling this port



Have you done that?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll try that when (if?) I get the machine running again. When I posted, the machine was just locked up and I restarted and went back to the remote terminal. A minute later the machine was completely dead. At this point, my best guess is that it is a hardware issue. The problem just occurred at a time that made it look like a software problem. Thanks for the speedy reply, and I'll be back when the machine will start again. (sigh)


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 2, 2010)

Portmanager I used to use a lot; then suddenly it reports MISSING dependencies which actually exist (2-4 years ago, thru now if I recall.) I just the other week tried 
	
	



```
portmanager -s
```
 and after working quite a while it suddenly segfaulted without the final result.  So maybe you wish to use portmaster and/or portupgrade and/or manually updating ports instead? (Apologies if the not working portmanager, which I took care to deinstall and reinstall, work elsewhere fine.)


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 2, 2010)

Update:
The problem was clearly hardware, and can not be blamed on portmanager. It took a couple of hours of head scratching because there was no post, and the machine just cycled on and off with no video or beeps. It turns out to be one of the RAM chips were bad. Looking back, I think it died over a period of half an hour or so. Hopefully that didn't corrupt the FreeBSD installation too much. I don't have any more DDR3 chips to replace them, so it will be some days before I can RMA these and get the machine back up. When I do, I'll be back to this thread - and ready to learn.


----------

